# Apart from MuT....



## Curiosity (Mar 11, 2007)

What are your other favourite sites to browse when you're on the internet?


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 11, 2007)

Myspace.

Forever 21.

Youtube.


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 11, 2007)

Haha. Mostly shopping sites. I could spend all day on Sephora.com  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I also visit teaching-related sites, and watch videos on yahoo music all the time.


----------



## Greenrose (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh gosh so many to list, but I love maccosmetics.com, sephora.com, any shopping site. Oh yeah ebay.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 11, 2007)

mostly other makeup site and shopping sites


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 11, 2007)

I like to visit MySpace, Ebay and other forums- anything which interests me. It's soo addicting!


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 11, 2007)

Youtube, PerezHilton  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue (Mar 11, 2007)

delias/alloy/urban outfitters/american apparel/youtube/livevideo/myspace/MMU sites (hey they are outside of the forum)


----------



## msmegz (Mar 11, 2007)

facebook, myspace, sephora, nordstrom, ohnotheydidnt (livejournal)..


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2007)

:dito:


----------



## Jesskaa (Mar 11, 2007)

myspace!


----------



## TylerD (Mar 11, 2007)

I go to MUT the most, and then I go to a few magic sites and some movie sites haha I usually just come on to go on mut and MSN, the odd time I check myspace but thats about it.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 11, 2007)

myspace and shopping sites. I don't have big mu stores near me so I have to look online for things like MAC, sephora, etc.


----------



## fickledpink (Mar 11, 2007)

oh no they didn't, wikipedia, imdb, mineral makeup and sephora, mac, etc


----------



## claire20a (Mar 11, 2007)

ebay, maccosmetics.co.uk, pogo.com (fab gaming site), you tube, hotmail, gamewinners.com (cheat codes and strategy guides for ps2 games, etc)


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 11, 2007)

*-Myspace*

*-Google!* (I have my personalized google as my homepage so I can catch headlines from CNN, CBC, People and UltimateGuitar)

*-Border Collie Forums* (Where I keep up with other BC owners)

*-Soap Central General Hospital Forums* (cause I &lt;3 GH and need spoilers!)

*-Ashen Empires Forums* (Cause I'm a gamer @ &lt;3)


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 11, 2007)

Facebook, MySpace (even though i dont have an account), youtube, ebay


----------



## malina (Mar 11, 2007)

Automotive forums and myspace.


----------



## nehcterg (Mar 11, 2007)

Facebook, MySpace, Livejournal, Craftser Forum, IMDB, DailyCandy


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 11, 2007)

myspace, youtube, google (can't live without that one, lol), ebay, specktra, and bunches of other shopping sites.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont cheat on mut, I go to MSN.com to play spades


----------



## Leony (Mar 12, 2007)

Hmm atm, Fashion online stores. LMAO


----------



## KimC2005 (Mar 12, 2007)

Myspace, Facebook, YouTube, Google (I look up everything), Clothing stores, and my school site.


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 12, 2007)

MySpace, Blogger, TheSuperficial, TMZ, Sephora, plus lots and lots of shopping sites.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 12, 2007)

Facebook

Myspace

Bebo

Ghoststudy.com - A Paranormal Adventure!

Star magazine

Gossip sites

Hollywood grind


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 12, 2007)

too be honest i dont look at other site lol. i check my email and sometimes listen to music on youtube but otherr then that this is my home lol i am always on here seeing what's new and what going on lol


----------



## magosienne (Mar 12, 2007)

hotmail, sephora/mac/my favorite online shop for EO, google because i have mail there too, some blogs.

there's some other sites i check once in a while, but that's it.


----------



## katana (Mar 12, 2007)

shopping sites, google, wikipedia, email/msn, cnn, vegetarian sites


----------



## hollers25 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Google* (Can't live without it!)

* email*, *myspace*, etc.

* Fark *(for news...er, Not News)

* CNN *(For actual news)

* Lush* (forums)

*Television Without Pity* (I actually READ more tv than I do watch it!)

* princessmc.proboards66.com *(sounds random, but it's a fantastic gossip site!)

* WDWMagic* (Disney gossip and stuff)


----------



## MandyPandy (Mar 13, 2007)

Online shopping sites -- torrid, sephora, mac...

A depression support forum I've been visiting for the past 5 yrs

Lately, I've been spending a lot of time on facebook


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 13, 2007)

yahoo

ebay

victorias secret

1st dibs

craftster

cnn

sephora


----------



## Kathy (Mar 13, 2007)

Mostly makeup or skincare sites. Sometimes a Sudoku site. I love to do Sudoku.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 13, 2007)

Besides the usual makeup pages, Digg, and emails, I always stop by Woot.

It would be awesome if there was a makeup version of Woot! Ahem, Tony  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Mar 13, 2007)

Myspace

Mac

Ulta

Nyx

Sehopia


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Mar 13, 2007)

MySpace, Google &amp; Gmail, Wikipedia, IMDB, general searches... definitely looking for other things to distract me and help me procrastinate on my homework, lol... a few good suggestions on this thread!


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 13, 2007)

Myspace, Youtube, VF, Livejournal


----------



## mzmephime (Mar 13, 2007)

*myspace*

facebook

hair care discussion boards

fashion blogs

shopping sites

msn

yahoo


----------



## StrangerNMist (Mar 13, 2007)

The Rollye James Show

Coast To Coast AM

News Of The Weird

Bruce Williams

M·A·C Cosmetics

Ben Nye

Stage Makeup Online

Lyceum Theatre of Arrow Rock Missouri


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 13, 2007)

Sephora.com, Facebook, shopping sites.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 14, 2007)

*Myspace

*Yahoo!

*MAC Cosmetics

*Wikipedia

*Crime Library

*The Music Made Me Do It

*Mr. Piano Sheet Music

*Rotten Tomatoes

*Rolling Stone

*Specktra

you get the point..


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 14, 2007)

Just the usual hotmail and ebay sometimes youtube.


----------

